# Hallo liebe Gäste und Mitglieder von Anglerboard.de



## Dok (8. Dezember 2003)

Hallo liebe Gäste und Mitglieder von Anglerboard.de,

unsere Seiten sind inzwischen im vierten Jahr online. In dieser Zeit hat sich eine
Menge getan und auch verändert. Wir haben immer versucht den wünschen von
euch allen gerecht zu werden. Dies ist wohl einer der Gründe warum sich diese
Seiten immer wachsender Beliebtheit erfreuen. Aber ohne euch wäre dieses Projekt
niemals zu dem geworden was es heute ist. Dafür möchte vor allem ich euch allen
an dieser Stelle danken. Ein besonderer Dank gilt dem gesamten Anglerboard-Team
ohne das ich diese Seiten nicht erhalten könnte. Vor allem sei an dieser Stelle Franky
und Thomas9904 gedankt die mir nicht nur durch Ihre Moderatoren und Administratoten-
arbeit zur Seite stehen, sondern überall anpacken wo arbeit zu leisten ist und sich
auch schon mit mir die eine oder andere Nacht zum Tage gemacht haben wenn es
wieder einmal irgendwo Probleme gab.
Gerade aus dem einen oder anderen Problem habe ich für mich eine Menge gelernt.
Aber auch viel Lehrgeld zahlen müssen. Hätte ich geahnt was alles auf mich zukommen
wird hätte ich mir es mehr als einmal überlegt dieses Projekt zu starten.
Trotzdem bereue ich es nicht und freue mich wenn ich sehe wie viele Menschen hier
jeden Tag Spaß haben und wie viele Feund- und Bekanntschaften sich hier gebildet haben.

Mit steigendem Zugriffen stiegen aber auch die Anforderungen an Server und Software und
dadurch schließlich auch die Arbeit und die Kosten, die inzwischen beachtlich geworden sind.
Ohne unsere Werbekunden und Sponsoren könnte diese Seite auch nicht mehr bestehen.
Daher möchte ich auch all unseren Unterstützern recht herzlich danken.

Wie Ihr aber sicher bemerkt habt gab ein mal wieder ein Update unserer Seiten. Die meisten
Änderungen werden für euch nicht sichtbar und Spürbar sein, aber dennoch waren sie notwendig!
Alle Änderungen die euch direkt betreffen werde ich euch jetzt hier aufzeigen:

Ab sofort gibt es ein Unterforum Homepagevorstellungen und dem Internetforum.
Hier können private Homepages vorgestellt werden!
Auch HP´s die mit Bannerwerbung u.ä. Geld verdienen gelten nicht mehr als private Seite!
(Definition vom Finanzamt! )

Änderungen an der Boardsoftware (Funktion): Keine

Änderungen an der Boardsoftware (Optisch): Header und Footer (Kopf und Fuß) sowie Navigation der Seiten geändert.

Änderungen an den Service- und Indexseiten (Optisch): Header und Footer (Kopf und Fuß) Navigation der Seiten geändert.

-- Kutterinfopage: Komplett neu! Es wird nun angezeigt ob zu einem Kutter ein Kommentar vorhanden ist
-- Adresslisten: Komplett nach PLZ sortiert
-- Adresslisten: Es ist jetzt bei allen Listen möglich sich alle Einträge anzeigen zu lassen
-- Suche: Suche geändert, so das einzelne Ergebnisse direkt angezeigt werden
-- Gästebuch: Komplett neu!

Änderung TopShop: Komplett neu! Neue Software und Produkte

Neue Funktionen bzw. Angebote:

Bonuspunkte-Konten

-- Erklärung:

Das Team von Anglerboard.de sucht schon lange nach einem Weg seinen
Mitgliedern etwas von dem Erfolg des Webprojektes zurück zu geben und
etwas Gutes zu tun.
Endlich haben wir zusammen mit unserem TopShop-Partner einen Weg gefunden.

Ab sofort erhält jedes Anglerboard-Mitglied 120 Bonuspunkte pro Jahr, wenn es
sich mit seinen Daten hier registriert. Neben den Punkten die man für seine Mitglied-
schaft bekommt hat man noch die Möglichkeit Punkte bei Verlosungen u.ä. zu sammeln.
Auch für das nutzen eines Service von einem unserer Partner erhaltet Ihr Punkte.
So bekommt Ihr z.B. bei der Buchung einer Angelreise beim Angelzentrum-Steinsöya
10% des Reisepreises in Punkten zurück, das wären also bei 1000,00 € Reisepreis 100
Bonuspunkte.

Die erhaltenen Bonuspunkte könnt Ihr dann im TopShop im Bonusshopbereich einlösen.
Hier findet Ihr eine Vielzahl ausgewählter Produkte die Ihr zum Teil mit den Bonuspunkten
bezahlen könnt. Ein Punkt ist hierbei 1 € Wert!


Weitere Informationen findet Ihr unter dem Link "Bonuspunkte-Konten" unter Hilfe.



Ich hoffe das ich nichts vergessen habe und wünsche euch allen weiterhin viel Spaß
bei Anglerboard.de

Gruß
Martin Lahme (Dok)


----------



## Pfiffi4773 (8. Dezember 2003)

Super Arbeit habt ihr da gemacht!
Die Idee mit den Bonuspunkten ist auch Klasse!
Wer auch nur anähernd einschätzen kann wieviel Arbeit hinter einem solchen Board steckt, kann nur zu einer Antwort kommen:

#r #r #r #r #r

Weiter so und Danke!!!


----------



## Loecki (8. Dezember 2003)

#r #6 :m
und Danke!!!


----------



## ralle (8. Dezember 2003)

Da kann man wirklich jnur sagen -- Hut ab -- !!!

Was da wieder auf die Beine gestellt wurde ist schon Klasse und man sieht das das AB sich weiterentwickelt !!


----------



## Stonie (8. Dezember 2003)

Einfach Klasee #6 

Vielen lieben Dank an alle #r


----------



## angeltreff (8. Dezember 2003)

Feine Sache. Ich habe mich sofort angemeldet und bin nun stolzer Besitzer der Bonuspunkte.


----------



## Jirko (8. Dezember 2003)

auch von meiner seite aus die höchste anerkennung für das, was du doc, in zusammenarbeit mit franky und thomas auf die beine gestellt hast. gerade in den letzten wochen noch die zeit gefunden zu haben, sich dem projekt der neugestaltung unserers boardes mit der einflechtung des neuen top-shops zu widmen, ist mehr als anerkennenswert #6


----------



## Wedaufischer (8. Dezember 2003)

Ich kann einfach nur sagen TOLL!! 

Klasse Arbeit! #r Danke!

PS: Habe mich auch sofort angemeldet und bin ebenfalls stolzer Besitzer von Bonuspunkten. :m


----------



## Karstein (8. Dezember 2003)

Jupp, saubere Arbeit und gute Struktur!!! (erinnert mich von der Aufteilung und GEstaltung ein wenig an die Hechtsprung-Seite)

Kompliment an die Gestalter und WEITER SO!


----------



## Nick_A (8. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Martin #h

auch von meiner Seite #r #6 :m !!!

Die Übersichtlichkeit ist NOCH besser geworden durch die neue Menüführung/Navigation. :m

Die neuen Funktionen und Unterseiten sind ebenfalls Klasse! Der Kalender ist natürlich eine ganz feine Sache...mit der entsprechenden Pflege weiss man nun jederzeit, was die nächsten Tage alles tolles im TV kommt !  #6

Anmeldung des Bonuspunkte-Kontos war natürlich Pflicht!  Tolle Sache also insgesamt, sehr Rund...nochmals dickes Lob #r!

Viele Grüsse #h
Nick


----------



## petipet (8. Dezember 2003)

KLASSE! Danke für die Arbeit. Superaufteilung. :m 
Toll auch die Idee mit den Bonuspunkten.

herzlichen Gruß:z :z :z petipet#h


----------



## schlot (8. Dezember 2003)

:m den Machern für die geleistete Arbeit! #6 

und das alles in einer etwas Turbolenden AB-Phase!


----------



## Ralf aus Kiel (8. Dezember 2003)

Hi Dok,

Glückwunsch zum neuen Board-Layout verbunden mit einem großen DANKE für die geleistete Arbeit zum Nutzen aller!

Viele Grüße aus Kiel
Ralf


----------



## Tiffy (8. Dezember 2003)

Ich möchte mich auch mal bei Dok, Franky und Thomas für die Mühe und die unzähligen Stunden Arbeit bedanken. Ohne Euch wäre das AB längst aus dem Netz. 

Habt Dank :m


----------



## Pilkman (8. Dezember 2003)

Hallo an Dok und die anderen Macher meines Lieblingsboards!!! #h #h #h

Ein ganz dickes Dankeschön für die Mühe und die Zeit, die Ihr wiederrum in das Board investiert habt - wirklich super von Euch!!! #6

Und wenn ich mir die Zuwachszahlen der letzten Zeit anschaue, denke ich, dass jeder weiss, dass dieser Aufwand es wert war. Vor ein paar Wochen haben wir uns noch darüber unterhalten, wann sich der 3000. Member im Board anmeldet und nun marschieren wir bereits ganz easy auf die 3400 an der Zahl zu...

Dann kann ich nur sagen: Danke und bitte weiter so!

Pilkman


----------



## Albatros (8. Dezember 2003)

Hut ab, einfach super gemacht. Auch die Idee mit den Bonuspunkten#6


----------



## Forellenudo (8. Dezember 2003)

Ich kann nur sagen: Super Jungs,klasse gemacht#6 #6 #6 #6 
Hab mich natürlich direkt angemeldet:q 

Gruß Udo#h


----------



## tidecutter (8. Dezember 2003)

meine herren..............


respekt und weiter so!!!

----------------------------------


----------



## Gator01 (8. Dezember 2003)

Super idee - nun aber auf die Punkte ... los.#h  Das Design der neuen Seite gefällt mir gut. Danke und Lob an EUCH.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. Dezember 2003)

Moin moin!
Nun möchte ich mich doch auch gleich anschließem und danke sagen. Danke für die viele Arbeit die ihr hattet und Danke fürs durchhalten in den letzten Wochen!!!


----------



## masch1 (8. Dezember 2003)

Hast du fein gemacht Doc#r


----------



## RaEma (8. Dezember 2003)

Auch ich sag DANKE!!!!!!!!!!

Aber wie komm ich jetzt zum Board Shop??
Bitte um schnelle Antwort,   (brauch neue Gufis)

Schönen Gruß,
>>RaEma<<


----------



## Dok (8. Dezember 2003)

@ RaEma

Wir haben die Gufis noch nicht wieder drin, war einer der Fehler bei dem ganzen. Werden aber morgen wieder da sein!

zu finden unter Shops oben der erste Banner! (Anglers-Topshop)


----------



## gismowolf (8. Dezember 2003)

Auch von mir ein  HERZLICHES DANKESCHÖN an Dok,Franky und
Thomas 9904 und bei dieser Gelegenheit auch gleich an alle Mods.


----------



## Jo (8. Dezember 2003)

Vielen Dank an die Macher für die geleistete Arbeit..... und Anerkennung auch dafür dass Ihr es schafft, dass das Board so bleibt wie wir es alle lieben. 

Das war sicher keine leichte Aufgabe ....grad in den letzten Wochen.

#r #r #r #r #r 

Viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## anguilla (8. Dezember 2003)

Ein DICKES Kompliment und Hut ab vor dem Geleisteten! :m

..kann nur immer wieder staunen!


----------



## sebastian (8. Dezember 2003)

Danke Dok übrigens das neue Design gibt was her !!


----------



## Dorsch1 (8. Dezember 2003)

Auch von mir ein "Herzliches Dankeschön".

Hut ab für die hier geleistete Arbeit und mit Sicherheit auch für gelassene Nerven mit uns Banausen. #h


----------



## Juthoje (8. Dezember 2003)

Was soll ich noch sagen , SPITZE


----------



## Ossipeter (8. Dezember 2003)

Möchte mich bei euch Allen bedanken! Ihr macht das Spitze! Wegen der paar Böen dürft ihr euch nicht beeindrucken lassen, wir stehen hinter euch.


----------



## theactor (8. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

@Doc & Co: Ich hoffe, Ihr genießt ein wenig die große Zustimmung dieses Threads (an der ich mich zu 100% beteilige)! Ich hoffe, dass Ihr daraus lesen könnt, dass 99,65% aller Boardies das genauso sehen.

Thanx 4 all -- in nur einem 3/4 Jahr habe ich über das Board soviele Angelfreunde gewonnen wie ich es mir nie hätte träumen lassen! 

Bitte macht weiter so,

Grüße von
Sönke #h


----------



## Raubfischjäger (9. Dezember 2003)

Hi, DOK!

Cooles Layout habt ihr da gemacht.

War 1 Woche lang nicht mehr im AB und als ich mich angemeldet habe, stach mir der neue Look sofort ins Auge.

SUPER!!!:z :z :z 

Da habt ihr ganze Arbeit geleistet!


----------



## arno (9. Dezember 2003)

Moin!
Ich will das Board gar nicht mehr missen, obwohl ich erst kurz dabei bin!!!
Glückwunsch für die vier Jahre und weiter so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. Dezember 2003)

auch von mir einen Glückwunsch zu vier Jahren und meinen Respekt für die Mühen.....
Danke und ich muss mich hier mal theactor anschliessen....
Viele neue Bekanntschaften geschlossen und bei einigen hat sich da schon fast sowas wie Freundschaft gebildet.... wo gibt's denn sowas sonst ....
Weiter so #h #h


----------

